# py27-elasticsearch-curator-py-3.5.1 work with elasticsearch2-2.4.2



## bagas (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello
When will the latest version of the port py27-elasticsearch-curator-py-3.5.1?
Port version py27-elasticsearch-curator-py-3.5.1 does not work with elasticsearch2-2.4.2.
Error

```
# curator --help
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/curator", line 5, in <module>
    from pkg_resources import load_entry_point
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 3019, in <module>
    @_call_aside
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 3003, in _call_aside
    f(*args, **kwargs)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 3032, in _initialize_master_working_set
    working_set = WorkingSet._build_master()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 657, in _build_master
    return cls._build_from_requirements(__requires__)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 670, in _build_from_requirements
    dists = ws.resolve(reqs, Environment())
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 849, in resolve
    raise DistributionNotFound(req, requirers)
pkg_resources.DistributionNotFound: The 'elasticsearch<3.0.0,>=2.3.0' distribution was not found and is required by elasticsearch-curator
```


```
# pkg version | grep "ela"
elasticsearch2-2.4.2               =
py27-elasticsearch-curator-py-3.5.1 =
py27-elasticsearch-py-5.0.0        =
```


```
# uname -rms
FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p14 amd64
```
When will the new version of the port?
On the official website of the py27-elasticsearch-curator-py stable version of 4.2.


----------



## dvl@ (Jan 15, 2017)

<== port maintainer here.

That message is odd.  'elasticsearch<3.0.0,>=2.3.0'

Clearly, elasticsearch 2.4.2 is installed, which meets those requirements.

I will not be able to look at this until Jan 20th at the earliest.  If anyone else can figure out the issue and commits it before then, great.


----------



## bagas (Jan 16, 2017)

dvl@ said:


> <== port maintainer here.
> 
> That message is odd.  'elasticsearch<3.0.0,>=2.3.0'
> 
> ...


Yes, I use elasticsearch 2.4.2 .

```
# pkg version | grep "ela"
elasticsearch2-2.4.2               =
py27-elasticsearch-curator-py-3.5.1 =
py27-elasticsearch-py-5.0.0        =
```
I'll wait.


----------



## bagas (Jan 21, 2017)

There is progress, change?


----------



## JamesElstone (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi,

Curator requires a python library called "elasticsearch-py" of a version of less than 3.0.  The library in the FreeBSD ports tree has moved to the latest version "5", which is incompatible with Curator, hence the error you are receiving.  In summary the latest Release of Curator does not support ES v5 yet.

A new port for a version 2 of textproc/elasticsearch-py, called textproc/elasticsearch*2*-py, has already been submitted (but not committed to the ports tree yet hence not found after a `portsnap`), of which I think you have already found.  This new port is for the older ES v2 python script.  The bug reference can be found here: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=216249.

The patch attached to the bug is a Shell Archive file, see here for details: shar(1).

To use the above patch copy the bug attachment to /usr/ports/textproc/, and execute it. It will create a new port in your tree here: /usr/ports/textproc/py-elasticsearch2-py.  As a trial until the ports tree has been suitably updated, uninstall py-elasticsearch-py and install py-elasticsearch2-py.  This should result in curator working for now as a workaround, but do heed the caution given in comment #6 https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=216249#c6.

Note you cannot have (right now) the ElasticSearch v2 and v5 python client installed at the same time as they conflict.

Happy to receive feedback against the bug report, and hope this information helps!

Kr,

James


----------



## bagas (Feb 4, 2017)

JamesElstone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Curator requires a python library called "elasticsearch-py" of a version of less than 3.0.  The library in the FreeBSD ports tree has moved to the latest version "5", which is incompatible with Curator, hence the error you are receiving.  In summary the latest Release of Curator does not support ES v5 yet.
> 
> ...


I tried to insert (elasticsearch2=2.4.2:textproc/elasticsearch2), did not help.
I had to comment on this line (elasticsearch2=2.4.[0-9]:textproc/elasticsearch2).
Otherwise error.

```
Hello.
Thank you, did you have specified.
# make reinstall clean
===>  Staging for py27-elasticsearch2-py-2.4.1
===>   py27-elasticsearch2-py-2.4.1 depends on package: py27-urllib3>=1.8.2 - found
===>   py27-elasticsearch2-py-2.4.1 depends on package: elasticsearch2=2.4.[0-9] - not found
===>  Installing for elasticsearch2-2.4.2
===>   elasticsearch2-2.4.2 depends on file: /usr/local/openjdk8/bin/java - found
===>   Registering installation for elasticsearch2-2.4.2 as automatic
[demo_local_ru] Installing elasticsearch2-2.4.2...
===> Creating groups.
Using existing group 'elasticsearch'.
===> Creating users
Using existing user 'elasticsearch'.
======================================================================

Please see /usr/local/etc/elasticsearch for sample versions of
elasticsearch.yml and logging.yml.

======================================================================

===>   py27-elasticsearch2-py-2.4.1 depends on package: elasticsearch2=2.4.[0-9] - not found
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/py-elasticsearch2-py
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/py-elasticsearch2-py
```
Curator started.

```
# curator --version
curator, version 3.5.1
```
Let's test this crutch.
On the production dangerous conclusions.
When adding port in the ports tree?


----------

